# Pacific Northwest Breeders



## bjacroux (Apr 12, 2019)

Good morning, 
I am looking for a breeder of Old Fashioned German Shepherds - more upright/straighter backed dogs. I just like the look. I am currently looking at Salhaus German Shepherds in Oregon. Does anyone have experience with them? I just found another breeder, Warnerhaus, just outside Spokane, WA. Has anyone worked with them? Are there other breeders of this type of German Shepherd? 
My family and I live on a 20 acre horse farm in Washington. We just lost our 10 year old rescue Shepherd a couple months ago. I really miss his companionship and the feeling of protection he gave me, from strangers to coyotes. I'm looking for an even-tempered dog. We have 3-5 visitors to the farm every day, usually the same people but sometimes new people so it's important that (and yes, puppy training and socialization are of course in the cards) the line be known for good temperaments. 
Thank you for any advice!
Brenda


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

There are probably more, but the couple breeders I know of that title and health test their dogs in eastern Washington and Idaho are vom haus viaden and Theishof. VHV has working lines and Theishof has Wl/Sl crosses last time I checked. I’ve not heard of either breeder you mentioned, but I have noticed many newer ones have either started up or relocated to the region.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

bjacroux said:


> Old Fashioned
> more upright/straighter backed


Neither of those terms actually mean anything. There is no such thing as an old fashioned shepherd, and for the second term it sounds like what you mean is less angulated. A dog can seem to have very different structure depending on if it's posed in a stack position vs just standing normally, so "upright" is more a function of how the dog is standing. The further back you place the rear leg, the more sloped the back (topline) will appear, even with a level topline. 

I haven't heard of either of the breeders that you mentioned, but I looked up their websites. I'd definitely pass on the first one, there's no pedigree information on any of their dogs, and they appear to be a mishmash of lines. The second one does at least have some pedigree info, and I'm familiar with some of the kennel names of their dogs - Theishof and TeMar are German showlines. My Keefer is from TeMar, and we had his half sister Dena too, and Heidi Theis is a well known and respected breeder and handler. I really can't make a recommendation for or against since I don't know the breeder or the specific dogs she's using.


----------

